# Fehlene Questübersicht



## Rrion (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

es fehlt noch die Gruppierung für die neuen Quests in rund um Skettis. sucht man nach den Quests in den Wäldern von Terrokar werden diese Quests nicht gefunden. Such man nur nach dem Namen der Quests werden diese zwar gefunden, dennoch fehlt ein link zur Beschreibung.
Besitpiel: "Hungrige Netherrochen"

Gruß Rrion


----------

